# 08 Cartels



## rrrtx (Aug 18, 2007)

What you guys think of the new Burton 2008 Cartels... redesigned a little with better cap strap and adjustability...?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

Burton Cartels = sexy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

yea, the cartels look really good... but the white and gold triads look sooo much sicker...

cant wait to pick mine up...


----------



## rrrtx (Aug 18, 2007)

couldn't resist getting the 2008 Burton cartels especially for $110. seems like they took some lean out. With the dialflad i dont think they can lean as far as the 07s.


----------

